# Fish Happens Charters | Red Snapper Charter Specials



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Book Your Red Snapper Charter Today










_Bottom Bumping Special:_
Our charter calendar is filling up fast for snapper season here in Pensacola, FL. Just looked at the new regulations and we only have 40 days to fill your freezer so we better get to fishing while we can.

Rates:
Our snapper trip starts at 4 hours for $400. That's 1-4 anglers. If you would like more than 4 anglers to attend, then there is a $50 charge extra per angler. The max amount of anglers allowable is 6. All fishing license's are included in the charter. Here is a more defined listing of our rates Http://fishhappenscharters.com/rates

Feel free to call or email to book your adventure today.
850-712-1727
[email protected]

Hope to see you all out on the water.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

ice


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, the fish had been on ice.


----------

